

Why I'm not excited about Swift - efexen
http://blog.fxndev.com/why-im-not-excited-about-swift/

======
jinushaun
He hit the nail on the head with Ruby Motion for Android. Don't forget C# with
Xamarin. Kind of makes Swift pointless for any serious [cross platform] mobile
development. You can get the benefits of modern languages today, without
Swift.

I'm personally not excited about Swift because Swift doesn't save you from
Cocoa.

It'll just be:

    
    
       let userDefaults = NSUserDefaults.standardUserDefaults()
       let lastRefreshDate: AnyObject? = userDefaults.objectForKey("LastRefreshDate")
    

instead of:

    
    
        NSUserDefaults *userDefaults = [NSUserDefaults standardUserDefaults];
        NSDate *lastRefreshDate = [userDefaults objectForKey:"LastRefreshDate"];
    

When people complain about Objective-C, they're really complaining about
Cocoa/UIKit.

~~~
msie
Hmmm, I would think that Swift does some trickey to convert your second
example into:

let lastRefreshDate = userDefaults["LastRefreshDate"]

------
msie
To each his own.

